
Show HN: A tool to help you charge customers at the right price - Season_prog
https://www.chargewhat.website
======
persona
...and how much do YOU charge? :) If it’s only a lead gen tool for you, it’s
hard to gauge expertise or why would someone get your advice on how to price
it. If it’s a tool, then I’ve missed how it exactly works and what it does.

